
Can You Survive the Shark Tank? Season 3 Auditions Come to Dallas Saturday - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/can-you-survive-the-shark-tank-season-3-auditions-come-to-dallas-saturday/
======
cappaert
Having watched only a few episodes from Season 1, I was always struck by the
emphasis placed on product (I invented this cool new gizmo) versus people
(I've got the best team to actually execute this idea).

Seems contradictory to what actually happens when pitching most investors.

